# need a boat!



## hyperlam (Feb 13, 2009)

Dear Mr./Mrs,
I am looking for a boat and a captain who wants to sail to the North Pacific Gyre to look for the plastic garbage patch. I want to fish out as much plastic as possible and after returning I want to melt it into a giant plastic coral reef. Do you think there is someone within your company that would be interested in doing so or knows someone that would? I will take care of all the expenses.
I’m in LA untill the 23rd of February.
Hope to hear from you soon,

Sincerely,

Maarten Vanden Eynde


----------

